# jeden tag ein anderer text



## maigru (22. Apr 2004)

hallo,

ich versuche seit nun mehr 7h ein script zu schreiben das mir jeden tag einen anderen text anzeigt.
nicht nur 7 sondern 365 tage.

```
<!--

  var heute = new Date();
  var m   = heute.getMonth();
  var ms  = "Januar    Februar   März      April     Mai       Juni      Juli      August    

September Oktober   November  Dezember ".substring(m*10,m*10+10);

  var wd  = heute.getDay();
  var wds = "Sonntag   Montag    Dienstag  Mittwoch  Donnerstag Freitag   Sonnabend 

".substring(wd*10,wd*10+10);


  var USR  = getPeriod(heute);
function getPeriod(t) {
  var m = t.getMonth();
  var d = t.getDate();

             if ((m==4) && (d==21)) 
		return 'text1';

       else  
	if ((m==4) && (d==22)) 
	return 'text2';

       else  
	if ((m==4) && (d==23)) 
	return 'text3';
       

	else 
	 return 'text4';

}


  document.write("<span class=Infoanzeige>"+wds+" der</span>
");
  document.write("<span class=Infoanzeige>"+heute.getDate()+"."+ms+"</span>
");
  document.write("<span class=Infoanzeige>"+USR+"");
 //-->
```

kann mir da jemand helfen????

gruß maigru


----------



## citizen_erased (22. Apr 2004)

ganz allgemein: schau dir mal an, was man mit arrays (reihungen) so alles machen kann. stichwort: indizierter zugriff.


----------



## Thanni (22. Apr 2004)

warum so kompliziert ?

reicht es nicht das datum abzuspeichern und jedesmal zu vergleichen ? wenn es gleich ist ist noch der gleiche tag wenn es ungleich ist ist ein anderer tag , dann nimm einen anderen text


gruß thanni


----------



## maigru (23. Apr 2004)

Thanni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> warum so kompliziert ?
> 
> reicht es nicht das datum abzuspeichern und jedesmal zu vergleichen ? wenn es gleich ist ist noch der gleiche tag wenn es ungleich ist ist ein anderer tag , dann nimm einen anderen text
> 
> ...


kannst du mir sagen wie du das genau meinst? bin ein absoluter anfänger.
was ich da geschrieben habe ist doch ein vergleich? ich kann ihm keinen festen tag geben mit == , es muss < oder > drin sein.

oder könnt ihr mir ein paar seiten empfehlen wo ich hilfe finden könnte?

Danke für eure Antworten!!!!!

gruß maigru


----------



## pogo (23. Apr 2004)

Programmier eigntlich nur java aber da gibt es auch die möglichkeit mit switch eine auswahl zu treffen.
wozu brauchst du denn dieses Programm?
was soll es genau können.


----------



## maigru (23. Apr 2004)

pogo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wozu brauchst du denn dieses Programm?
> was soll es genau können.



hallo,
das script soll auf eine homepage drauf und es soll eine geburtstagsliste werden, so art kalender.
also da soll dann eigentlich der text "heute hat bla bla geburtstag" erscheinen.


----------



## pogo (26. Apr 2004)

wäre mit zwei switch anweisungen möglich.
switch monat und in den monaten dann nochmal switch tag.

sonst halt per Datenbank und z.B.php oder sql möglich.


----------



## maigru (26. Apr 2004)

danke pogo werde es mal versuchen bin aber immer für neue möglichkeiten offen :lol: 

eine db wäre das einfachste und sinnvollste, 
aber da es alles free bleiben soll geht das nicht da es keinen der php und sql für 0,- anbietet.


gruß maigru


----------



## pogo (26. Apr 2004)

du könntest dir auch noch mehr dimensionale arrays anlegen.
erste dimension für den monat, die nächste für den tag und dann noch eine für die personen.
kam mir grad so spontan, musst du mal drüber nachdenken.


----------

